# yeti coolers



## huntndeer

My Dad is intrested in buying a yeti cooler but can't find anybody that sells them that actually stocks them checked bass pro.  Don't want to spend $300 or more on cooler that I can't see with my own eyes.  Anybody no someone around the Atl. ga that sells them and has in stock.


----------



## Salter

Hammonds in Cummings claims to have them in stock.  770-888-6898


----------



## 7mm REM MAG

Bass Pro has them in stock.


----------



## huntndeer

yes we found at Bass Pro at discover mills.   Went to the one in Macon originally they don't carry them in the store   Bought 65qt


----------



## bnew17

place here in dublin carries them i believe. i hope they are made of gold.


----------



## Sterlo58

Unless you do a lot of very long hunting or camping trips with no access to ice or a fridge, I can't for the life of me see how you can justify the price of one of these. 

Maybe if you are a backcountry outfitter but no way I am gunna lay out that kind of cash for a cooler.


----------



## gahusker

The Fish Hawk in Buckhead has them in stock. Went in there last thursday and they had several of different sizes. Probably expensive though.

3095 Peachtree Road Northeast
Atlanta, GA 30305-2219
(404) 237-3473


----------



## southgaoriginal

buy and exteme cooler from walmart.  good lord know way i would spend that much money on a cooler.  Something tells me it would not stay in the back of the truck very long before someone walked off with it.  The 280 bucks you save will buy a lot of ice


----------



## dawg2

Coleman Extreme cooler.  Money well spent and you will save hundreds.


----------



## david w.

dawg2 said:


> Coleman Extreme cooler.  Money well spent and you will save hundreds.



I just bought one of these saturday,Paid 50.00 for it.Its a good size cooler.


----------



## BBQBOSS

huntndeer said:


> yes we found at Bass Pro at discover mills.   Went to the one in Macon originally they don't carry them in the store   Bought 65qt



Good deal man. Hes gonna enjoy it, sure 'nuf. Im looking at getting a 65qt to go with my 120qt.


----------



## Semi-Pro

someone in griffin has them, i keep seeing signs, but don't remember where


----------



## BBQBOSS

Semi-Pro said:


> someone in griffin has them, i keep seeing signs, but don't remember where



Let us know if you find out where it is, if you dont mind.  Thanks!


----------



## cradams10

If you don't lose the cooler, you could pass it on to your kids and then on. These things will never break and they keep ice for weeks. They're amazing. Check out the video on the website, if a grizzly can't break it I don't know what could.


----------



## chewy32

I guess if your all your ice melts in your igloo cooler after you bought 200$ of groceries and killed a couple deer might be worth it. Plus no one likes hot beer


----------



## OleCountryBoy

WAY overpriced.  $400 for a 100qt cooler, I wouldn't want the stress of trying to take care of it or worry about it getting stolen.


----------



## FX Jenkins

Im taking my 165 Q igloo out to colorado with me, hope to bring it back with some elk meet, BUT, if I had the money, I would invest in a Yeti.  I think they are worth the money, especially if your a flats fisherman, outfitter, or haul meet on extended trips.


----------



## huntndeer

Well my father when he buys somthing he goes to extremes.   After seeing the cooler since he has bought there is no way it's not every bit the cooler they advertise.  It's a great cooler but not for everyone even me way out of my price range.     The best part of the whole deal is he bought and I can always borrow.


----------



## thomas the redneck

chucks bait and tackle in warner robins stocks them from playmate size to hide a body in  also stumps smokers in centerville carries another brand that performs as well and is a little cheeper


----------



## Deerhead

Just think on a hot GA day...  what would you pay for a cold beer?


----------



## a-mc

They have great customer service also, I broke one of the rubber latches on my 65 qt and the next dayed a new set of latches and a couple of extra drain plugs for free.


----------



## blues brother

Blakes building supply in Griffin has them in stock. 
I have made some lock brackets for the yeti that work really well. Great for locking it in the bed of your truck with a chain.
I have a few extras if anybody is interested.

BTW...I have two Yetis and one evakool.  The Yeti is a better made cooler than the Evakool.
Yes they are expensive, but worth it to me. My boys will fighting over them when I am dead and gone. All of my Igloo extreme and marine coolers will have already been in the landfill!


----------



## thomas the redneck

i saw some at bass pro in macon the other night


----------



## patterstdeer

Go out and for a hundred or less get yourself a decent 100 qt cooler spend the other $300.00 on a decent truck gun.


----------



## itsabouthuntin

Country Oak Farm & Pet Supply in Bolingbroke has Yeti coolers.


----------



## jigman29

I like the latches on them but the biggest problem I see with them is no matter how good they are they all gonna get the funk when you forget to wash the blood out of them after a hunt.You cant hardley get that smell out of them.


----------



## SGaither

Won't the Yeti be like most coolers in that after a few years they won't hold ice like they did when new?

 I think I read where they have a 3 year warranty or something like that which leads me to believe that you will need to replace the lid gasket and latches after 3 years.


----------



## Hunt&Fish

*Yeti ok*



huntndeer said:


> My Dad is intrested in buying a yeti cooler but can't find anybody that sells them that actually stocks them checked bass pro.  Don't want to spend $300 or more on cooler that I can't see with my own eyes.  Anybody no someone around the Atl. ga that sells them and has in stock.


 I bought one for $230 about 6 years ago. It was a good investment. One of my favorite features is the rubber feet that keep it from sliding around in my pickup and boat. Keeps ice longer than any cooler I've owned in 45 years. Buy a bicycle cable lock if you leave it in the back of your pickup in the Walmart parking lot. Thieves know what Yeti's are worth.


----------



## bull0ne

These are the top of the line IMO. A little too pricey for me to risk theft tho. 

http://www.frigidrigid.com/chests/chests.htm


http://www.frigidrigid.com/results/test_results.htm



Here's the compromise, and the best for the money. Kicks an igloo's hind end on every front. I'm phasing out all my old igloo coolers and going strictly with coleman for icing deer meat before processing. 

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colem...id=8581&brand=

The key is filling the cooler up to start with. You're either holding ice, or with every open & shutting, you're adding hot air that's going to melt ice. Freeze a couple 2 liter bottles and toss in there with a couple bags of hard frozen ice..........and you're good for a short trip anyway. 

Just something I've had saved.......


----------



## Kwaksmoka

cradams10 said:


> If you don't lose the cooler, you could pass it on to your kids and then on. These things will never break and they keep ice for weeks. They're amazing. Check out the video on the website, if a grizzly can't break it I don't know what could.



"Ice for weeks", wow that's awesome! I've used a 65 yeti and can't ge it to last 3 days, not to mention when it's full it takes 2 people to carry. If you open the cooler on a regular basis it won't last! Maybe if you filled it up then left it shut for a few days it may work! 

I have an Igloo Extreme, the old one with a latch, works as good as any i have ever had! 

that's a lot of bags of ice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods

I know someone who has a yeti and they are good.  Not sure I would ever spend that kind of money but saw an ad for a new brand--Engel--anyone heard of or seen one?


----------



## Curly

Had a frigidridgid for 10 years keeps ice like it did the day i got it, money well spent


----------



## Gaswamp

gobbleinwoods said:


> I know someone who has a yeti and they are good.  Not sure I would ever spend that kind of money but saw an ad for a new brand--Engel--anyone heard of or seen one?



Ive read that Engel is supposed to be a better cooler that a Yeti


----------



## Ready 2 Hunt

looked at engel the other day online and looks like yeti patent ran out and are 75-100 cheaper


----------



## sawlogsMS

YETI is a high-margin product geared toward a niche market.  i got one as a gift, and its nice and tough, but theres no reason a cooler should cost that much.  

keeps ice a little longer than a 40 dollar coleman, but dont plan to be overwhelmed.

also..you can stand on it!


----------



## Fairlanedave

*Yeti coolers*

They sell them at academy sports in hiram


----------



## Buckbuster

Adventure Outdoors sells them.


----------



## bluemarlin

bull0ne said:


> These are the top of the line IMO. A little too pricey for me to risk theft tho.
> 
> http://www.frigidrigid.com/chests/chests.htm



We had a Frigidrigid coffin box on our sportfish boat and that thing would keep ice for days. Built like a tank too.
They are stupid expensive tho... All those high end boxes you need a connection. Someone who is sponsored by Yeti or Frigid or knowing a source to get a discount. Paying that much (retail) for a high end cooler just doesn't make sense.


----------



## watermedic

Check out Canyon Coolers. Built the same as a Yeti but half the price. 

I really like mine.


----------



## HoCoLion91

Got a Yeti Roadie 20 for Christmas.  Wife bought it for me.  They are very expensive, but built like a concrete block.  I own several igloo's, want to see if it holds ice like advertised.


----------



## Ruger#3

If you just want your beer cool check out a polar bear soft side. Not an armor plated foot locker but keeps ice cold really well.


----------



## bunnyhunter

Y'all know when Yeti had the Duck Commander as their advertiser the crowd would come running. You could put their picture on anything and it triples in price. I know Yeti has been around awhile but the craze is on. I've never needed ice for an extended period. My igloo will hold ice long enough and if I should need to restock with ice then it would cost me what $4-$5 for 3 or 4 bags? Can't see the need!


----------



## XIronheadX

Think of it this way. You can buy 7 120qt coleman extremes($52) or 9 70qt ($40) for the price of one of those suckers. It will last a few days.


----------



## puddlehunter

Ready 2 Hunt said:


> looked at engel the other day online and looks like yeti patent ran out and are 75-100 cheaper





Engel has been around for 20 years, Yeti is the flash in the Pan new kid on the block.  Engel has a more diverse selection of products at different price points.  Their large coolers hold Ice longer than Yeti, and if you don't need to keep Ice for a week and want a really nice cooler that doubles as a dry box the Engel Cooler/Drybox is very handy.  It's about 50 bucks and is as water tight as a pelican box when you need it for that...and when you need a cooler it will keep your stuff cool all day and won't spill all over the truck when you hit the brakes too hard.

Yeti just doesn't have enough of a selection of products for my taste.


----------



## comallard

I have a yeti. Don't waste your money unless you are buying a cooler that is very heavy and takes up a lot of room. Ice may last  a day or two longer if you don't open it, but not worth the price tag and the worry of some one stealing it. I am in and out of my cooler, and the ice last the same as a coleman cooler someone left over at the house years ago.


----------



## Buck Nasty

I'll take my Coleman Extreme all the time and still have plenty of money for Beer and Steaks.


----------



## fishnfool

Salter said:


> Hammonds in Cummings claims to have them in stock.  770-888-6898



Better call them before heading up there I think they are sold out


----------



## triple play

My back is too bad to load one of those things in and out of the truck. I like my coleman extreme with the training wheels. I like my wheels on the narrow end-not in the back middle though.


----------



## WickedTider

huntndeer said:


> my dad is intrested in buying a yeti cooler but can't find anybody that sells them that actually stocks them checked bass pro.  Don't want to spend $300 or more on cooler that i can't see with my own eyes.  Anybody no someone around the atl. Ga that sells them and has in stock.



i thought i saw them in academy sports in montgomery al. Do you have an academy near you?


----------



## Papa Bear

I think I can live with my coleman cooler before spending $300 on a cooler.


----------



## supernube

I bought the yeti 105 because it can double as a seat/casting platform on my boat.  Other coolers end up with a warped lid and will no longer hold ice.  I've gone through 3 cooler on my boat in 5 years just using them as an extra seat, so if the yeti holds up as advertised, it will be with it in time.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

I've got a 45, you can get them in toccoa bout 2 hrs. frm atl. p.m. me if your interested


----------



## LTZ25

You can get them at highland marina and they are cheaper than any price I've seen. I have 2 sizes and they both are good products I really like my 20 quart roodie . It very tough.


----------



## T-N-T

I held ice in a 5 day coleman for about 5 days.  Went on a hunting trip in the mountains, WMA with no power.  Put ice in on wed.  got home on sun.  After unloading truck that evening, I reached in my $50 cooler and grabbed an ICE COLD BEER!      I spent my other $300 on gas and food for a 5 day hunting trip.  I guess if I stayed home, I would still have the cooler sitting in the garage.  But me, Ill take the memories.    Oh yeah for the nay-sayers, 75+ degrees every day


----------



## Bam Bam

"Yukon" from igloo is their version of yetti! Check them out at igloo.com! They also are overpriced!!!!!!!!


----------



## bull0ne

Yeti has become a status symbol cooler. There's better high-end ice chests out there........but none with a better marking plan than yeti put into place and pulled off!


----------



## thc_clubPres

i love to pull a beer out of my yeti while i'm smokin on my BGE.


----------



## Swamp Monkey

Get a Pelican = Lifetime Guarantee
http://www.pelican.com/support/guarantee.php
http://www.pelican.com/cases_detail_coolers.php?Case=35QT
We sell them where I work and the latches and handles are far superior to the Yeti.


----------



## deersled

thc_clubPres said:


> i love to pull a beer out of my yeti while i'm smokin on my BGE.


----------



## T-N-T

That pelican looks "more worth the money"  -To me anyways.  Real latches and handles instead of looking like a jerry rigged after thought


----------



## piratebob64

I have one (65 qt) that I have had for well over 7 years well before they became a status symbol. It has fell out the bed of the truck been used as seat,ladder, shooting seat in the dove field. It was white early in life but to make it as theft proof as one can it is painted black and green is scuffed and looks like a piece of crap. But it still the best cooler I have ever had!!! It is sold old it has the original style latches, not the tee type.


----------



## LTZ25

Deersled, I also pull a beer out of my yeti while I sit on yeti # 2 and cook on the XL big green egg , no cheap cooler for me , life's to short . I like nice things that's why I worked hard and kinda smart.


----------



## alvishere

supernube said:


> I bought the yeti 105 because it can double as a seat/casting platform on my boat.  Other coolers end up with a warped lid and will no longer hold ice.  I've gone through 3 cooler on my boat in 5 years just using them as an extra seat, so if the yeti holds up as advertised, it will be with it in time.



I was thinking about that as well


----------

